# Impulse buy  Angoras



## MissJames (Aug 3, 2009)

Yesterday I saw an add on craigslist and impulsivley bought a yearling female and buck Angora.I have loved my 3 nubian crosses  and my two lambs so I thought they would be a good fit.I only wanted the female ,but they are bonded and came as a package. 
They are extremely tame,mild mannered and quiet. 
I'm keeping them seperated from my other goats for now,til I make sure they are well.  
Now I'm faced with the dilemma of having a buck! And he has huge horns,very magestic.But he smells ,of course. 
After he breeds with my female angora can I still have him neutered? He's 2 years old. 
I'd really like to allow them all to run together.

Feel free to criticize if you need .I realize my mistake. :/  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't help with your neutering question but, would like to say don't beat yourself up. They may have been an impulsive buy but, you are smart enough to quarantine them.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 3, 2009)

How about one of these ?

I've been considering one, just so we could have everyone in together to make feeding/watering easier..  The only thing would be that you sorta increase the risk of incidental breeding-related injuries...injured legs, backs, etc...because he'll still want to jump the does.

You could castrate him anytime, though..  I've heard that it's a little harder on them when they're older, and the advice I've been given is to cut instead of band when they're that mature..  I've no first-hand experience castrating one that old, though....just what I've heard.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 3, 2009)

I think you could have him snipped.  Perhaps surgically, by a vet.  

Hey, where are the pictures of these impulse buys?


----------



## MissJames (Aug 5, 2009)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> I think you could have him snipped.  Perhaps surgically, by a vet.
> 
> Hey, where are the pictures of these impulse buys?


My computer requires an attachment to download,which my hubby keeps with him.I will get some Asap.
The doe doesn't like my other goats and since she has horns we have decided to keep them seperated.New fencing going up!
i'm not sure this guy is even capable of being a sire. His jewels almost drag the ground.  makes my hubby uncomfortable to look at 
Can you bathe Angora goats? If so with what?


----------



## username taken (Aug 5, 2009)

wool wash

I'm serious, leaves the fleece feeling and looking great

Yes, you can breed him to the doe and then have him neutered, just get a vet to cut him. Simple. At 2 yrs old even neutered, he will probably still have all the bucky behaviour, mouting, blubbering, and be smelly etc. 

I'm not sure I would be so hasty to separate the doe, goats tend to take a while to sort each other out and establish a new pecking order. 99% of the time it ends up fine. 

Dont beat yourself up over an impulse buy ... we've all done it! lol Some of my impulse buys have turned out to be my best goats!

Cant wait to see the pics ... and I'm interested to see the buck's testicles.


----------



## MissJames (Aug 6, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> wool wash
> 
> I'm serious, leaves the fleece feeling and looking great
> 
> ...


What is wool wash? and where do you get it?


----------



## mully (Aug 6, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> Dont beat yourself up over an impulse buy ... we've all done it! lol Some of my impulse buys have turned out to be my best goats!


Impulses are where our creative feelings and smarts come together so think about the possibilities and you will come up with a solution that will work for you.


----------



## username taken (Aug 6, 2009)

wool wash ... get it from the supermarket, in the laundry section. Its for washing woolen clothes


----------



## 4Goatkeeper (Sep 9, 2009)

MissJames,  I have two girls that will need a male in the spring.  If your not too far from Ky.  Let me know.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 9, 2009)

Be careful about what you wash the mohair in, it will absorb the color, even an off white or a soft blue.   It has to be a completely color free--meaning clear,  not even a bit yellow in it cause mohair literally wicks color--not a bad thing, but sometimes very annoying.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 10, 2009)

A buck can be castrated at any age. I have banded bucks as old as 5 years, and they do just fine. A little Banamine, wait 10 minutes, and band, the older bucks seem to have less discomfort than the young ones.

Angoras are wonderful, they are really laid back animals. Congrats on your new goats.


----------



## KareyABohr (Sep 16, 2009)

I would say sell him after he gives you a few good kids.
People will pay for quality Angora Bucks.
Besides, if you want to keep him, once his 'girls' are preggo he will stop stinking so badly.


----------

